# Using handlebar tape without adhesive?



## mwilcko2 (May 1, 2004)

The handlebar tape I have used in the passed has always had adhesive on the back. Just bought a pack of Serfas ICS bar tape. It was gel tape for an extra $1 so I figured why not. To my suprise, there is no real adhesive on the back of the tape. There is something that looks like clear glue, but it is not sticky. Do you just wrap this without adhesive and it bonds after time or do you do something like wet it?


----------



## fiddledoc (May 28, 2003)

*I quit using adhesive-backed tape*

I used to use tape with adhesive backing, but I kicked that habit with good reason. Sure, it's great if you position the tape perfectly the first time and don't plan on adjusting your lever position or changing bars for a good long while. Otherwise, you'll have to chuck the tape and get a new roll, plus scrape the hardened gunk off the bars. Now I use Profile tape, 
which I've had to reuse several times for various reasons. It's stretchy, so you can get it wrapped tightly without slippage, and hasn't yet torn or broken after several rewraps. If wrapped correctly, it really doesn't need adhesive.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

When you wrap it, just wrap it tight. The glue wont hold it like the type you are used to. It is just friction to keep it from slipping.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*one trick*



mwilcko2 said:


> The handlebar tape I have used in the passed has always had adhesive on the back. Just bought a pack of Serfas ICS bar tape. It was gel tape for an extra $1 so I figured why not. To my suprise, there is no real adhesive on the back of the tape. There is something that looks like clear glue, but it is not sticky. Do you just wrap this without adhesive and it bonds after time or do you do something like wet it?


run a glue stick on the curves on the bar before wrapping to prevent slippage. Wrap the tape tight and maintain constant pressure


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Smear some auto brake fluid*



fiddledoc said:


> I used to use tape with adhesive backing, but I kicked that habit with good reason. Sure, it's great if you position the tape perfectly the first time and don't plan on adjusting your lever position or changing bars for a good long while. Otherwise, you'll have to chuck the tape and get a new roll, plus scrape the hardened gunk off the bars. Now I use Profile tape,
> which I've had to reuse several times for various reasons. It's stretchy, so you can get it wrapped tightly without slippage, and hasn't yet torn or broken after several rewraps. If wrapped correctly, it really doesn't need adhesive.


On the adhesive left behind to clean up bars. Obviously it halps to have all shifters and stuff removed but you could still work around the stuff without making too much of a mess.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

I dont think I've ever wrapped it right the first time. After I unwind the tape and rewrap, the glue has lost all stickyness to it anyway.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

*Rappin'*

I wrap double sided scotch tape around the bar before I wrap with the "gel" tape. You don't have to wrap the bar tape too tight, thus preserving its "vibration damping" properties.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*finally*



Barbarella said:


> I wrap double sided scotch tape around the bar before I wrap with the "gel" tape. You don't have to wrap the bar tape too tight, thus preserving its "vibration damping" properties.


she shows up, AND she understands the difference between "dampening" and "damping".


----------

